# Nikon 14-24 F2.8G



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok so I have hired one of these for the week, primarily to shoot UD's at the weekend. Took it out and about today for a bit of a play and I can confirm the following:

Its a huge lump of glass










Its a good all rounder at 2.8 it throws the background out of focus well



















And the foreground too if you are not careful!!










Makes a pretty good architectural lens too!













































All just some walkabout pics from today!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

blown highlights, tut tut 

Nice set, the PP suits the church.

I do like the UWA effect, played with my 10-24 in Tallinn Thursday and it really can work really nicely.

Bret


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> blown highlights, tut tut
> 
> Nice set, the PP suits the church.
> 
> ...


Yup - had the blinkies on on the display too, there really is no excuse!:wave:

Got a 10-20 in he bag too but will be going with the D80 when the new FX comes.
Gotta love the UWA effect!


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

some great pics and a nice piece of glass - price of it is a killer though.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice pics with a great lens, I have one myself 
It's just a shame you can't fit filters on it!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

jimbo1 said:


> some great pics and a nice piece of glass - price of it is a killer though.


I'll be honest Jimbo, for what it is I can see the value in it. I have a sigma 10-20 and the difference is worlds apart, its a big lump of glass!



Gary-360 said:


> Nice pics with a great lens, I have one myself
> It's just a shame you can't fit filters on it!


Yup its a bit "cctv" on the front element!


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> I'll be honest Jimbo, for what it is I can see the value in it. I have a sigma 10-20 and the difference is worlds apart, its a big lump of glass!


Can't disagree with you there, most (or canon) nikon glass is worth the money, goes with the saying"you get what you pay for".

I bought the nikon 80-200 a while back and the first picture just blew me away, out of this world bookeh, left me a wide grin for a few days(my pocket still feels light though:lol. I now need to update the body.
Endless moneypit spring to mind:wave:

If you get a chance post up some pics when you get back from UD:thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice, ive got the Sigma 14-24, and thats a great lense, would love the Nikon one though in the future. I might have to put a few pics on here and get a few comment off you guy to see what you think.... depends how nice you lot will be


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

nice? in this section? errrr..... the standards can be quite high, let's leave it at that! 

But do you really learn from everyone saying "wow, that's great"?

Check out the mini comp and I think you'll see what I mean.

Bret


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Had you travelled a mile beyond the race course you could have got some good pics of a circus.
































the locals know it as Mercedes.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> nice? in this section? errrr..... the standards can be quite high, let's leave it at that!
> 
> But do you really learn from everyone saying "wow, that's great"?
> 
> ...


............................


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

S63 said:


> Had you travelled a mile beyond the race course you could have got some good pics of a circus.
> 
> the locals know it as Mercedes.


 I came that way! J, can you give me a call in the week, I still have your thingy and NEED to get it back to you, am working at Heathrow all week.
:car:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great pics.

Any others G? 

Robbie


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> Great pics.
> 
> Any others G?
> 
> Robbie


Only this one, its prompted a bit of a spending spree.....










One lightly used D80 now going spare!! :wave:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Where did you hire it from? I could do with something different for some shows in the summer, I'm stuck using my 18-55 kit lens at the minute and it leaves a fair bit to be desired.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Lloyd71 said:


> Where did you hire it from? I could do with something different for some shows in the summer, I'm stuck using my 18-55 kit lens at the minute and it leaves a fair bit to be desired.


The 14-24 was hire the D700, 17-35, 70-200 VR were bought

Stuart at lensesforhire.co.uk will sort you out, I can't recommend him enough, very reasonably priced but be warned you will not want to give it back!:wave:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

oooh, new toys. Have fun 

Bret


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> oooh, new toys. Have fun
> 
> Bret


You know what its like Brett, you have plenty of the gold boxes yourself I imagine!!!!!:wave:


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 6, 2009)

Gary-360 said:


> Nice pics with a great lens, I have one myself
> It's just a shame you can't fit filters on it!


You can now 



, although at £270 quid plus VAT it's only more money :lol:

My 14-24 stays bolted to my D700 ... It only comes off to be replaced by the 24-70 f2.8 when I want to makes nice silky images with my B+W ten stopper.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Simonhi said:


> You can now clicky, although at £270 quid plus VAT it's only more money :lol:
> 
> My 14-24 stays bolted to my D700 ... It only comes off to be replaced by the 24-70 f2.8 when I want to makes nice silky images with my B+W ten stopper.


Lovely capture Simon, very impressive. £270 for a filter holder though, ouch!!!


----------

